# This guy is a joke!



## [email protected] (Jul 14, 2009)

I have heard of Highly valuble walnut but, this is a joke. 

http://stlouis.craigslist.org/mat/3622119149.html


This comes to about $76 a BF.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Jan 19, 2013)

*facepalm* that's all i have to say


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## goatgirl132 (Jan 19, 2013)

^^^^Hahaha made my night


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

It's a typo 
He missing a decimal point
$2000 = $20.00


----------



## goatgirl132 (Jan 19, 2013)

I hope... ^^^


----------



## nbo10 (Jan 26, 2011)

I do see slabs of oak or redwood priced at 4-5K in my area. I always wonder if they actually sell.


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

Does the price include installing & finishing?


----------



## harrymontana (Dec 26, 2012)

too good to be true


----------



## amalina (Apr 1, 2013)

What about slabs from here: http://www.berkshireproducts.com/species2.php?thickness=8/4&species=Maple Are these real prices or advertised prices and they come down some?


----------

